# The Worst Part Of Designing Something



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 11, 2016)

waiting for the materials to show up.....in my head i already finished it.

then when they do show up it's like starting all over again..


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 12, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> waiting for the materials to show up.....in my head i already finished it.
> 
> then when they do show up it's like starting all over again..



The worst part is the "in my head" ease of making something and then the reality factor. Murphy lives !


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 12, 2016)

When my wife has an "idea" but cant expaine it or draw a sutible picture of what she wants.
I then have to fill in the gaps (canyons) and make it work like she wants it.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## RandyM (Feb 12, 2016)

I just embrace the whole process from beginning to end. Can't really think of anything frustrating about it. I have even trashed the final parts and started all over again for a better design and parts. Well, maybe that is just me.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 12, 2016)

I try to locally source for my needs, I get all sorts of antsy having to wait for my stuff. I DO feel your pain though.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2016)

If you have finished the project in your head it's a good thing because when the materials have finally arrived you have already made all of the mistakes in your head. A project most always comes out better the second time you do it.  ROTFLMBO

 "Billy G"


----------



## BRIAN (Feb 12, 2016)

For me the Twitchy time is making the first cut's into the blank , you have designed it and it all works on paper,
   BUT!!!!!!!!!
I am now making the first of the can boxes for the radial ,it's 55 mm long and I have to put 18 holes in it ranging from 18mm to 2 mm
Yep it's twitchy time.
Brian.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 12, 2016)

the problem is , if it takes to long you end up redesigning,, then you have to order different sheet...and wait again...lol



Bill Gruby said:


> If you have finished the project in your head it's a good thing because when the materials have finally arrived you have already made all of the mistakes in your head. A project most always comes out better the second time you do it.  ROTFLMBO
> 
> "Billy G"


----------



## s csollak (Feb 13, 2016)

a good supply place will have your material the same day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroracer (Feb 13, 2016)

What I like about "the process" is uncovering what was hidden in the blank. 
You won't believe what I find in this hunk of aluminum.


Doing some digging I found this in there.


 I needed a fitting for a power steering pump and I found most of it in that piece of aluminum. pretty cool huh?
Combining it with the piece on the right I had my fitting.




Hooking up the return line.


Mark


----------

